# Cpo 2016 328d



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys, in my search for a possible replacement to my 335D, I've toyed with the E250BT but feel it is just too large of a car, like the 5 series. Not really what I want.

So now I'm back to the 328D and I found a nice 2016 328D, low miles, Black with Brown Dakota Leather. Supposedly it says Sport but I see chrome around the windows, but I do see the sport paddle shifters.

It is a CPO and priced surprisingly below market.

I looked at the Carfax and it shows this:

02/29/2016 7,896 Auto Auction 
Eastern Region Listed as a manufacturer vehicle
Vehicle sold at auction 

I'm assuming this car was used by the Dealer or BMW as a show car, demo, event, etc... Is this something I should be concerned about?

The car appears clean, no accidents, up to date on services, one prior owner, and low miles at 20k.

Like to hear others thoughts on this.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> ...
> 
> So now I'm back to the 328D and I found a nice 2016 328D, low miles, Black with Brown Dakota Leather. Supposedly it says Sport but I see chrome around the windows, but I do see the sport paddle shifters.
> 
> ...


I'd be more concerned at the 13K miles that the prior owner (not the dealer) put on it: he's the guy that would have had to do the oil change and anything else that needed doing.

My wife's 2014 328xd was a dealer car with CPO Elite (7/75K warranty) she bought with 7500 miles; I like everything about it other than the non-sports seats. The only problem it had was the CCC/Radio (can't remember which finally fixed the problem.) Uses no oil, 37mpg (much higher when we get out on the road), heated rear seats, granddaughter's car seat, all good.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

It says a single owner????

I see that gap from new to about 8k miles. I am assuming it was under BMW control?

Why would it be at an auction at that young age?

I'm wondering if BMW may not have a pile of used cars from their various sponsorships and they "auction" them off to various dealers afterwards? It is CPO so must assume it is a clean vehicle, no?

Curiosity killed the cat!:bigpimp:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe it was one of their loaners?

Seems pretty well outfitted for a loaner.:dunno:


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

FLY.....that is exactly what mine said on the carfax that I saw. Mine was an executive demo that went that route to another BMW dealership.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

rbreding said:


> FLY.....that is exactly what mine said on the carfax that I saw. Mine was an executive demo that went that route to another BMW dealership.


And no regrets?

I'm comparing a 2014 E250 BT with 42k miles, well equipped, with a 2016 328D with 20k miles, well equipped. Same price.

The 328D is CPO, comes with full warranty, 4 years 50k maintenance....

I'm giving the 328D a closer look for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Mine had 8k on it so less mileage than yours. No regrets.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't know why you'd be more concerned about the car being BMW owned than owned by an unknown party. It may have been used a bit harder than the little old lady car if it was a dealer loaner or at the delivery center in NC, but if all the typical used car sanity checks check out, why not?

I've bought three cars that were BMW owned. Great way to get a low mileage car that many times has interesting and expensive options with plenty of warranty left in it.
1. 1997 328is - 4k miles. Was local BMW service rep guy's car - you know, the one who shows up at the dealership to try to smooth out sticky service situations. Kept 4.5 years to 80k miles, no issues.
2. 2006 330i - 20k miles or so. This one was more of a gamble but it was the cheapest CPO 6 speed with the then new body style E90 330i by far and it also had the carbon fiber BMW accessory look fast goodies and almost as I would have ordered options list. The gamble part was that it was the long term tester for European Car magazine. Its entire history was there for the world to see, it had been used for 0-60 runs, long drives, track, you name it. To date, it was my favorite daily driver. I loved that car. I sold it around 80k miles because by then I had added the 650i and a condo in the Reno Tahoe area so needed AWD to avoid dealing with Caltrans chain requirements. I would have kept it longer, I was sad when the new owner drove off with it.
3. 2012 X5d. Yep, my current DD was also a BMW owned car. Bought with just under 1k miles, 25k off sticker... It was supposedly exec driven car at the CA design center. Not sure about the "exec" story because when I looked at the destinations on the nav they were mostly around national parks in UT / AZ / CA. It has crazy expensive options such as the $2k nappa leather dash which no one in their right mind would pop for. Over 70k miles now and it's been perfect.

Based on those three cars, I'd do it again.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, so I'm getting this narrowed down to two possibilities:

A 2016 328d with 20,000 miles, Black with Brown Dakota, Sport and Premium leather, looks nice. They don't include the $0 maintenance for 4 yrs/50k miles, but all the warranties are in place. It is CPO. Lists at $33k.

Then I found a 2014 328d, Silver with Black interiror (don't think it is leather though, has that red sewing thread), supposedly it is the Sport Line with M suspension. Doesn't seem to have Nav, has Karman/Hardon speakers. 22k miles lists for $25k, but includes the $0 maintenance for 4 years/50k miles, for whatever amount of months may be left on 2014.

Any thoughts out there?


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Why doesn't the 2016 have maintenance ?

If the 2014 doesn't have nav that means it has the smaller screen which will be a huge turn off long term.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

It appears it was a change in BMW Policy. They no longer transfer the $0 maintenance when car changes owners? They actually quoted me a $700 fee to "reinstate" it. I asked them to include it as part of the deal, they split it 50/50 so I paid $350 for about 2+ more years.

It sounds a bit chicken sh^t to me but that is what they said.:tsk:

Anyway, I closed the deal on a 2016 328D, Sport, Premium, Technology Package, it is Black with Dakota Brown leather.

I'm not sure to be happy or not, as I traded in my 2010 335D which I know I am going to sorely miss. It has 120k solid miles, but I was just feeling that sooner or later something was going to go south and I would be paying a hefty amount to get it repaired. Best make it someone else problem. CarMax offered me $6,500, dealer quoted $6,000 but matched CarMax. My car had the SES for the DEF heater element circuit (about $1,200 to fix), and they noted the tires needed to be replaced (they are actually rather new but they aren't the original RFTs) so I assume it was because of the lack of RFTs they made that observation.

How do I prepare myself to move into a 328D from a 335D????:bawling:


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Was the vehicle actually tagged by another non-BMW owner ? I don't remember hearing anything about that on mine, but mine wasnt ever out of BMW possession.

(meaning the maintenance)


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> ...
> How do I prepare myself to move into a 328D from a 335D????


Code it to start in Sport mode. Turn off ASS. Consider Dinan (or other tune.)

In sport mode, my wife's 328xd is a pretty nice drive.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh yeah....forgot about the "preparation" question. FLY....I am stopping on the way to BF East to see Andrew in Dallas, GA to get the JR tune done at his shop. He is working with Buzzken for the DPF delete and may very well have the Down Pipe ready by then. I am not counting on it but will at least have the tune done. With that said it will get about 3k miles on it before I get home so seat of the pants feeling should be pretty extensive.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

rbreding said:


> Was the vehicle actually tagged by another non-BMW owner ? I don't remember hearing anything about that on mine, but mine wasnt ever out of BMW possession.
> 
> (meaning the maintenance)


I don't think so? They just said this policy was changed in 2016. The 2014 it is still transferrable, unless this dealer is blowing smoke up my skirt. So far the guy I'm dealing with seems pretty sound, knows his stuff, hasn't jerked me around.

He told me that he had a 328d that was bought from a guy in Maine because he said there we so few of them available. BS?:dunno:

I figure whatever, I'll get used to the 328D one way or the other.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys,

I signed a deal on the CPO, everything agreed, down payment made, etc...

I just went back to the dealers website and they are showing the exact vehicle for $1,000 less than what it was two days ago when I agreed to their price.

What gives? Do you think I can use this to get a $1,000 off my price? It is the same car, same VIN, Stock number, etc...

To me this is some sort of false advertising!:dunno:


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Flyingman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I signed a deal on the CPO, everything agreed, down payment made, etc...
> 
> ...


sure, why not? can't get what you don't ask for. Sonic price $31,981, but "get your price", which leads me to believe you can get lower than the $31,981, too. not false advertising really, since the sales rep on the floor probably doesn't control what is on the website, so any automatic updates or whatnot on the website may not reflect. Or the sales rep just snookered you into paying $1k more than what was listed on the website. sucker born every day and all.

beside the point now: the 7896mile gap was between 8 or 9/2015-02/2016, since the car was manufactured 8/2015.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Well,

I still haven't seen the car. I plan on requesting they offer me at the price advertised, now $1,000 less than before. Not my fault they dropped their price while I was negotiating.

Goes to show the salesman was full of sh&t as usual.

I took a screen shot showing VIN, date, price, etc... so they can't deny it.

It is really just the principal of the thing.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

So one of earlier 335d owners moved on 
I am still debating specially with tesla 3 closing on production. Nothing wrong but worried how long will it go without any issues. I am barely going to get anything for it so may be I should shut up and run it till a major expense. 



Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> So one of earlier 335d owners moved on
> I am still debating specially with tesla 3 closing on production. Nothing wrong but worried how long will it go without any issues. I am barely going to get anything for it so may be I should shut up and run it till a major expense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


How many miles do you have now?

I was thinking the same thing. These cars value in the $8k range it seems. I know I would need to replace the DEF Tank to solve the heater circuit fault, it means nothing as regards operating the vehicle in South Florida. They also pointed out my tires needed replacement because they weren't the original RFTs. Like I'm gonna do that!:yikes:

I sent the dealer my position on reducing the offer by $1000 because their website dropped the price that much. I let him know I was quite disappointed after he claimed there was no room for negotiating the price. I'll walk away and continue to be happy driving my high mile 335D for a while longer.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

So, at what point do you determine it is time to replace your old car?

Any real criteria out there? Other than "I totaled it"!

I noticed my MPG has been declining last 6 months or so. Thought it might be change in traffic due to construction, etc...? Still aren't sure.

I haven't really done a road trip so don't have any steady state driving to compare it to. I'll be doing a 2 hour hwy drive over to the dealer today so should get a good comparison to past road trips.

I've also noted a few times the tranny seems to either miss a gear or stick, jerk. Doesn't happen frequently though.

I just figure that after 120k miles, no CBU, etc..., something big is going happen. DPF, Intercooler, CBU, Tranny, fuel injection, etc... It is the unknown that haunts you.

With the car that my 335d replaced, the tranny kept going out, MPG sucked, styling was getting old, it was a 1993 Dodge Intrepid that I had when I went overseas and I rarely used it, so while it had years it was low miles. Reliability became the concern.

I ended up donating the Dodge to the Veterans of America.

The 335D was such a refreshing replacement in 2009!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> So, at what point do you determine it is time to replace your old car?
> 
> Any real criteria out there? Other than "I totaled it"!


Well, that happened to our '91 525i - was easily repairable but at 19 years/200K miles insurance didn't want anything to do with it.

Judy and I are in the "run it until it dies" train of thought. Of course, as we get older circumstances change: got rid of the minivan when the kids grew up. Got rid of my NSX (sob) when I decided I wanted a good car for winter driving (full-time ski instructor gig) for my '01 330xi. Judy recently sold her Highlander to our younger son and bought the 328xd.

Our old '87 Isuzu burned up (too bad, really: had only 20K or so on rebuilt motor). I traded an old '61 Ford Falcon in for a '77 Porsche 924, which was traded in for my '77 530i. Gave the Plymouth Cricket Judy had before she bought the '77 320i to my sister.

I traded in my 330xi for my 335d at 145K when it started developing what was diagnosed as a slowly failing transfer case.

Kind of an eclectic range of reasons, really. We're now down to the 335d, 328xd and a Toyota T100 (that's sitting at a nieces house), as we now live in a condo with only 2 spaces...

Biggest conclusion I can make: Chrysler Minivans were (probably still are) pieces of [email protected]


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Flyingman said:


> So, at what point do you determine it is time to replace your old car?
> 
> Any real criteria out there? Other than "I totaled it"!
> 
> ...


The unknown will haunt you regardless of it is your current car or a new one. Replacing a car is purely a want criteria unless the car is indeed completely dead or beyond repair.

I noticed my MPG is also down, too, so I started to drive the thing hard like I did your 2016 328d on the test drive, and it seems I'm getting better gas mileage again.

I think if you worry about the unknown, it's a self-fulfilling prophecy. My 335d has been running very strong after the 80k'ish miles issues. I'm not worrying about it, although I "want" to get a new car, because I am also starting to believe all the worry warts like yourself.:bigpimp:


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Based on a couple of mileage down comments, I would suggest checking thermostat function. It's fairly well documented on the E70, but not so much on E90, that the thermostat will soft fail resulting in lower than optimal operating coolant temp. Thermostat is rated at 88c but when failed will result in 75c or below. Lower fuel efficiency is a symptom, if it gets too low (60c) then DPF won't regen. You can monitor your coolant temp with Carly or via the hidden dash display menu.

More on topic, good luck with the new car. Nice colors and lots of equipment.

Cheers!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> Well, that happened to our '91 525i - was easily repairable but at 19 years/200K miles insurance didn't want anything to do with it.
> 
> Judy and I are in the "run it until it dies" train of thought. Of course, as we get older circumstances change: got rid of the minivan when the kids grew up. Got rid of my NSX (sob) when I decided I wanted a good car for winter driving (full-time ski instructor gig) for my '01 330xi. Judy recently sold her Highlander to our younger son and bought the 328xd.
> 
> ...


Haha, Once when I was driving my Dodge Intrepid through Central America the AT started giving me problems, got stuck in like 2nd gear. I couldn't find any parts because Dodge, although big in Mexico, is not even sold in the rest of Central America. I was literally ready to leave the car abandoned on the side of the road and leave it. Someone recommended a repair shop nearby and the mechanic there took one look at my AT and said the oil and filter had never been changed. I had asked my previous mechanic to do this, apparently he hadn't. This mechanic said the tranny in the Dodge Intrepid was the same one in the Dodge/Chrysler Minivans, and they had parts for those.

He cleaned it up, changed the oil and filter, and I actually drove away and continued for several more years until it finally sh&t to bed.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, So I have just returned from Fort Myers BMW with my new 2016 CPO 328d.

JMITM, it had exactly the same amount of miles as shown on the original website, not one mile off.:freakdanc:freakdanc

Just as a point of reference, my 335D made about 28mpg at 80mph on a 100 mile trip, all hwy. It was raining, so road was wet at times, and there was a breeze head on, so that was a negative impact.

The 2016 328D made the same return trip with almost 42MPG, same speed, no wind and no rain, mostly dry road.

Wow.:yikes:

I cant say I really miss the 335D just yet. For Hwy driving the new ride is pretty sweet. I had plenty of new Nav toys to play with, this thing is loaded up compared to my rather Spartan 335D.

Takes a little getting used to the 4 banger and 8 speed AT, but once at speed who cares?

Anyway, made it home and will get some photos and first impressions posted over the weekend.

But so far I have to say I like the car.:thumbup:


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Check your dipstick and make sure the last oil change wasn't an overfill.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking forward for pics and your review of 4 cyl diesel. I sometimes don't like the 4cyl gas engine in our X4 and probably should have got 6cyl variant but then for daily use it is more than enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

rbreding said:


> Check your dipstick and make sure the last oil change wasn't an overfill.


That's a joke right? For the Newbie? This car has no dipstick!:rofl:


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> That's a joke right? For the Newbie? This car has no dipstick!:rofl:


Shame Shame Shame.

Maybe you should check under your hood.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

rbreding said:


> Shame Shame Shame.
> 
> Maybe you should check under your hood.


Seriously? No really, is this car supposed to have an oil dipstick?:dunno:

During my check out the "Genius" guy showed me where in the I app system to measure the oil level. He said there was no dipstick, and I've heard a lot of folks mention the same. I had an indicator that said it was good, then you can actually "measure" the oil but he said that was like a 20-25 minute process and you cant start the car while it is in that process!

I'll go look under the hood if it will make you feel any better.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol mine has a dipstick so I already know the answer.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK,

Couple of points. They charge $700 to "re-instate" the 4 year/50,000 mile free maintenance. It is not transferrable on the 2016 models. It is on prior models. A change in BMW policy, I assume because they were losing their shirt?

I also bought the extended Warranty, Platinum Wrap which carried me out to 7 years/100k from in service date, which was Aug 2015, so I'm no covered to Aug 2022 or 100k miles.

They said these added or extended features can only be purchased at the time of getting the CPO and cant be purchased at a later date. I was planning to get them anyway but wanted to share this with the group.

So far my initial impression of the car is that it gets really great MPG as per the OBC. Close to 41MPG while my old 2010 335D was closer to 27-28MPG, so that is a significant difference.

I don't really find for a lack of power under most driving conditions I do. The car picks up nicely and can get out of it's way.

I do like the HUD, especially when driving at night. During the day it isn't that easy to see, and I know there is a brightness control.

Still trying to figure out all of the new features my car did not come with. There are a plenty.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

rbreding said:


> Lol mine has a dipstick so I already know the answer.


Ok, so now you have my curiosity up, I'll have to go look for myself, can't stand the mystery of not knowing!:rofl:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, and a heads up when you do the trade in. They make you sign some sort of form about acknowledging you haven't tampered with the emission controls. I didn't read it through, as my car is still original, but for those that may have modified, please be aware of this. I'll try and find a copy to share on the forum, but I suspect it might put some liability on the seller if they did modify the emissions systems.

Anyone else familiar with this?


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats!

About HUD during the day, if you wear polarized sunglasses it becomes unusable. Brightness won't help with polarized sunglasses.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

imtjm said:


> 1. he said he put a security deposit down.
> *2. the website is not lagging sales department.*
> 3. sales department stills says it's available.
> 4. if i put a security deposit down, that car better not move an inch unless to protect from natural disaster; otherwise, I walk.


Still listed and now the car is for sure no longer available...

http://www.bmwoffortmyers.com/certi...myers+fl-12d424df0a0e099156f9b093caf7c034.htm


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Well, maybe I stole it!


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

FredoinSF said:


> Congrats!
> 
> About HUD during the day, if you wear polarized sunglasses it becomes unusable. Brightness won't help with polarized sunglasses.


My HUD works with my polarized Oakley's. It's not as bright as without them on, but still perfectly usable (and I'm not wishing it was a lot brighter).


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

FaRKle! said:


> My HUD works with my polarized Oakley's. It's not as bright as without them on, but still perfectly usable (and I'm not wishing it was a lot brighter).


Just about all of the electronic displays are blocked by my sunglasses, radio, even my Phone! But if I tilt me head about 45 degrees to the horizontal I can see everything fine!:yikes:


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

FredoinSF said:


> Still listed and now the car is for sure no longer available...
> 
> http://www.bmwoffortmyers.com/certi...myers+fl-12d424df0a0e099156f9b093caf7c034.htm


well, you are late to the party without a bag of chips, since @Flyingman has been bragging about having taken possession of the vehicle in question without a dipstick


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

rbreding said:


> Lol mine has a dipstick so I already know the answer.


the only dipstick in that car is the one in the driver's seat.:bigpimp:


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

rbreding said:


> Lol mine has a dipstick so I already know the answer.


Yes, my 2014 has a dipstick as well. I think all N47's have one. Drivers side of the engine bay int eh back. There's a little cut out in the acoustic cover in the rear. It's right there.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

imtjm said:


> the only dipstick in that car is the one in the driver's seat.:bigpimp:


ROFL...My brother from another mother! Your just jealous I can measure my oil standing up!


----------



## drsamdds (Oct 19, 2010)

@fredoinsf in hud you should be able to rotate display so polarized glasses should pick up image.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

drsamdds said:


> @fredoinsf in hud you should be able to rotate display so polarized glasses should pick up image.


Rotating polarization may be physics-physically possible, but it is not implemented in BMW.

Here, linked at E70 forum Knowledge Base
https://drive.google.com/drive/mobile/folders/0B1epIteFE7i-TVQ1c1dLQ3hYVFE?usp=drive_web


----------



## drsamdds (Oct 19, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsamdds (Oct 19, 2010)

Adjusting rotation solved my issues with polarized Maui Jim's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsamdds (Oct 19, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. Both my HUD cars are older models and I'm 99.9% sure they don't have that setting (2007 650i and 2012 X5d).

That being said maybe Fyingman has it in his car.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

FredoinSF said:


> Thanks for the tip. Both my HUD cars are older models and I'm 99.9% sure they don't have that setting (2007 650i and 2012 X5d).
> 
> That being said maybe Fyingman has it in his car.


Yes, I have that rotation feature, but it only rotates about +- 10-15 degrees. I think I have to tilt my head about 30 to view.

I look cooler going down the road with the tilted head!:thumbup:

I can see where there appears to be a dipstick but couldn't get it to pull out.:dunno: Drivers side of the engine bay, in the rear, there is a cutout and what appear to be a black knob or handle. I'll have to try again when I see better.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Doug Huffman said:


> Rotating polarization may be physics-physically possible, but it is not implemented in BMW.
> 
> Here, linked at E70 forum Knowledge Base
> https://drive.google.com/drive/mobile/folders/0B1epIteFE7i-TVQ1c1dLQ3hYVFE?usp=drive_web


See page 24 on the HUD Training. +- 3 degs. Says it can be done by a technician perhaps after a windshield replacement?:dunno:

Mine can be adjusted by me via the I-Drive, and I didn't have to replace my windshield.:bigpimp:

But I still have to tilt my dam head to see it!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

imtjm said:


> sure, why not? can't get what you don't ask for. Sonic price $31,981, but "get your price", which leads me to believe you can get lower than the $31,981, too. not false advertising really, since the sales rep on the floor probably doesn't control what is on the website, so any automatic updates or whatnot on the website may not reflect. Or the sales rep just snookered you into paying $1k more than what was listed on the website. sucker born every day and all.
> 
> beside the point now: the 7896mile gap was between 8 or 9/2015-02/2016, since the car was manufactured 8/2015.


I asked about that gap in time. They said the car was owned by BMW so technically was not "sold". It could have been a Demo, Loaner, Manager vehicle??? Bottom line I'm sure it was serviced properly during that time. Not much to be done anyway.

I cant really detect any signs of wear and tear on the interior or exterior. They must have cleaned it up pretty good.

So far I have no regrets.:thumbup:

And I'm loving the +10mpg it gets over my 335d.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

imtjm said:


> the only dipstick in that car is the one in the driver's seat.:bigpimp:


So, I still haven't actually located the "Dip Stick" but did place my fingers on something that sure looks like it could be. I tried pulling up but it didn't come out? Maybe I have to pull harder.

Meantime I was able to check my oil level after parking in my garage. use the I-Drive, place the car in Park, engine idle, and select "measure". RPM went up to 1,000 rpm for about 1-2 minutes while it measured, returned a 100% full, i.e. OK!:thumbup:

Why climb around under the hood?


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Its there....its a round knob towards the rear of the engine cover. there is a cutout for it. you will find it easier to pull without the cover on.

The main reason for checking the dipstick is it will show an overfill whereas iDrive will not. Some dealers still try and fill it with the non-diesel amount of quarts.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

rbreding said:


> Its there....its a round knob towards the rear of the engine cover. there is a cutout for it. you will find it easier to pull without the cover on.
> 
> The main reason for checking the dipstick is it will show an overfill whereas iDrive will not. Some dealers still try and fill it with the non-diesel amount of quarts.


During the first year, some dealers thought the 328d held the same amount of oil as the older 335d, like 8 quarts. You couldn't detect overfill with i-drive.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Flyingman said:


> So, I still haven't actually located the "Dip Stick"


it's easy: get in the car, look in the mirror:bigpimp:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

imtjm said:


> it's easy: get in the car, look in the mirror:bigpimp:


Found it!:rofl:


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Idrive is not accurate ...looking inthe mirror is.  don't you miss the 335d power and torque?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

So what happened here? I'm caught up in the drama.


----------

